# Apache-Bereich



## DP (19. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

in diesem Bereich könnt ihr eure Fragen zu den Frameworks der Apache-Software-Foundation stellen.

Egal ob es sich um Entwicklung, Administration oder Betrieb handelt.

_Hier werden Sie geholfen!_


----------



## javaesan (18. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade Tomcat für windows frisch installiert. Alles läuft wunderbar. 
Wie kann ich den Root-Ordner ändern? D.h ich habe TC unter C.\ installiert  Ich möchte aber jezt meine JSP dateien unter D:\ ablegen und ausführen.

z.B bei Apache kann man ja einfach den Pfad für Document_Root eintragen  bei Tomcat ?


danke


----------



## Tucan (25. Dez 2014)

Genauso, denke ich mal. Tomcat ist ebenfalls von Apache,
schau mal in den Ordnern config und ROOT


----------

